# best orlando resort....for family



## TUGBrian (Jul 30, 2012)

So ive visited a number of orlando resorts in my time, but never with children (they arent mine...but still)

if you had to compile a list of your top orlando resorts that are geared towards keeping 3 children entertained for a week...what would they be.  (kids age from 7-11)


----------



## DeniseM (Jul 30, 2012)

WHAT a newbie question...  :rofl: 

Just kidding, boss...

Are you exchanging or renting?

If exchanging, what exchange company?

If renting, what's the budget?

Are they going to Disneyland et al?

Without knowing your answers, I am going to recommend Bonnet Creek which is an easy/reasonable rental and exchange, and right out side the gates of Disney.  It's with RCI.


----------



## pedro47 (Jul 30, 2012)

Brian, here is my list and not in any order.
Marriott's Grande Vista
Marriott's Lakeshore Reserve Resort
Marriott's Cypress Harbour
Disney's Beach Club Villas
Star Island Resort
Sheraton Vistana Villages
Cypress Points Resort
Hilton Grand Vacation Club @ Sea World
Orange Lake Country club
Villas @ Summer Bay


----------



## pedro47 (Jul 30, 2012)

Brian, in this month edition of The Costco Connection magazine August 2012, volume 27. # 8 on page 15 in the Ask Suze Orman Column...there is a topic..Over The Time Share.  Suze Orman mention your web site as a great source of information on time share.


----------



## ronparise (Jul 30, 2012)

I havent had experience with kids in a long time but I see a lot of kids having a good time at Wyndhams Bonnet Creek


----------



## TUGBrian (Jul 30, 2012)

thanks for the note about suzanne, i have had a few new members mention her as their referral, but ive yet to see the source (figured it was a media interview or something)...ill have to check it out!


----------



## TUGBrian (Jul 30, 2012)

DeniseM said:


> WHAT a newbie question...  :rofl:
> 
> Just kidding, boss...
> 
> Are you exchanging or renting?



depends...i have a deposit in II...but its also in orlando   (legacy vacation club)...and i doubt ill find a nice 3br with the AC's i have.





> If renting, what's the budget?


  depends on whats offered i suppose.  im just going with a friend and wanted to get her a nice place for her children in orlando.



> Are they going to Disneyland et al?



doubt it



> Without knowing your answers, I am going to recommend Bonnet Creek which is an easy/reasonable rental and exchange, and right out side the gates of Disney.  It's with RCI.



seems to be a popular choice!  ill see what my options are for getting that on exchange...or renting.


----------



## DeniseM (Jul 30, 2012)

Brian - I believe that Bonnet Creek is only with RCI.

I'd contact RonParise for a great deal on a rental - he owes you for putting up with him.


----------



## ronparise (Jul 30, 2012)

DeniseM said:


> Brian - I believe that Bonnet Creek is only with RCI.
> 
> I'd contact RonParise for a great deal on a rental - he owes you for putting up with him.



Hey....I resemble that remark....

Id love to help but for now, Im out of points and therefore out of business for a while


----------



## amanda14 (Jul 31, 2012)

No way you can go wrong at Lakeshore, especially if parents want to play golf or spa at the ritz.

MGV is nie as well for families although I find it crowded more often than not.


----------



## jdunn1 (Jul 31, 2012)

I'm going to Marriott's Harbor Lake this coming April.  I went back and forth about what Marriott resort to choose.  The trip advisor pictures and posts sold me on Harbor Lake.  The resort has a small waterpark and an 18 hole minature golf course.  It might be the smallest of the Marriott Orlando resorts, but that doesn't bother me.  They only have 2 bedroom units, though.  Trip advisor is full of reviews for Harbor Lake about how kids didn't want to leave the resort to go to Disney becuase there was so much going on at the resort.

The starwood Orlando resorts are probably very nice and might be an easier trade.


----------



## Pompey Family (Jul 31, 2012)

jdunn, we're currently at Harbour Lake with our two sons, 5 and 7, and two nieces, 12 and 15.  The activity calendar is packed throughout the whole day, more than any other Marriott we've stayed at and there's loads for kids, teens and the family to do.  We had no intention of going to Disney as we didn't want to stand around in long queues in the heat and to be honest, the kids are kept so occupied throughout the day that they haven't even mentioned Disney.

The pools are great for kids if not a little on the small side.  It's not really a place for adults who want a quiet relax unless they sit around the lakes.  I personally preferred the pools at Grande Ocean in Hilton Head where we were last week but you can't have everything.

We're currently in Buccaneer building which has recently been refurnished.  It's very nice and modern.  Dark furniture, stainless steel applicances and gone are the garish colours.  The balcony view isn't great but they first put us in Seaview building, right on the end so that all you could hear was the interstate traffic so we asked for a move.

If you have any questions whilst we're here then fire away.


----------



## LAX Mom (Jul 31, 2012)

I've stayed at the following Marriott properties in Orlando:
Royal Palms
Imperial Palms (all 3 bedroom units)
Lakeshore Reserve
Cypress Harbour

I think children the ages you mentioned (7-11) would love any of these resorts. The Palms are the closest Marriotts to Disney and you can use all the facilities at the Orlando Marriott World Center Hotel. The kids would also enjoy the pools at either Lakeshore Reserve or Cypress Harbour.

I haven't stayed at Grande Vista, but it would also be a great choice.


----------



## jdunn1 (Jul 31, 2012)

Hi Pompey family.  So nice to hear from you.  I would say how bummed I am for you that your Grande Ocean trip is over but then again, you are in Orlando and at Harbor Lake to boot.  

How cool that the resort has so many activities.  I had read about that on trip advisor but I had never heard that comment from anyone here on tug until now.  We will have kids from age 2 - 12, with most kids being around 8 when we go this coming Spring.  Three families going!  I plan to visit some state parks but mostly hang around the resorts.

Size wise, how does Harbor Lake compare to Grande Ocean?  I often hear Marriott owners complaining about how small Harbor Lake is.  I'm wondering if the resort is no smaller than say Grande Ocean or SurfWatch or Barony in Hilton Head. 

Have all the rooms been renovated?  I definately want to request a renovated room.  I wrote down Buccaneer Building to request, but is there another renovated section I should try for?

We check in on a Sunday, so we are going to arrive Saturday morning/afternoon and stay overnight at the Residence Inn Seaworld.  Looking at google maps, it looks like the Residence Inn is almost connected to Harbor Lake.  I know they do not share a parking lot but it looks like the Residence Inn is adjacent to Harbor Lake, seperated only by a road?

Are there any boat rentals at Harbor Lake?  And one last question.  What would you think about renting bikes for the week from Cyrpress Harbor and using them at Harbor Lake.  I am a big biking fan.  I don't like to bike for exercise so much as I really like bike riding to stores and around the resort/neighborhoods.  Hilton Head is perfect for that.  Would I be able to bike at Harbor Lake by renting bikes at Cyrpress Harbor.

Okay, sorry for all the questions.  Don't feel you need to answer all my questions.  Hope the weather is great for you and I will really enjoy hearing anything you have to say about the resort and your vacation.  




Pompey Family said:


> jdunn, we're currently at Harbour Lake with our two sons, 5 and 7, and two nieces, 12 and 15.  The activity calendar is packed throughout the whole day, more than any other Marriott we've stayed at and there's loads for kids, teens and the family to do.  We had no intention of going to Disney as we didn't want to stand around in long queues in the heat and to be honest, the kids are kept so occupied throughout the day that they haven't even mentioned Disney.
> 
> The pools are great for kids if not a little on the small side.  It's not really a place for adults who want a quiet relax unless they sit around the lakes.  I personally preferred the pools at Grande Ocean in Hilton Head where we were last week but you can't have everything.
> 
> ...


----------



## amycurl (Jul 31, 2012)

> i doubt ill find a nice 3br with the AC's i have.



I wouldn't be so sure. We got a very nice 3 bedroom at Star Island through an AC for spring break one year (not Easter.) My then-three year old really loved it!


----------



## dryden (Jul 31, 2012)

*Agree with the Pompey Family*

Like the Pompey Family my family here at Harbour Lakes as well.  We bought resale thanks to a very gracious Tugger.  We have twin 8 year olds and a 3 year old.  We love it.  My sister's family (13, 11, 6 yr. olds) own at the Marriott Grande Vista and they like that alot too.  They've stayed at both places and like all the amenities that each have to offer.

Oddly enough I struck up conversation with a gentleman in Hollywood Studios who wound up being a Tug follower.  He is staying at Bonnet Creek and says it's very nice, outside of the persistant hard sell.  The proximity to the parks is what attracted him to that trade.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Aug 1, 2012)

As I own at Star Island, I would recommend that. It has a dorky driving range (free bucket of balls some early mornings) and multiple tennis courts. They used to have a TENNIS PRO who gave a "Free stroke of the day" clinic and for pay tennis classes. They have a zero entry pool and two other pools, with a nearby 'snack' shack. As a older resort, it has mature landscaping and is a totally gated community.

As an adult, there is a full service day spa - with hairdresser and matuesses. At night, there is a family friendly activities at the "bar", becoming more adult as the evening progresses. Full liquor service and music.

Service is very friendly everywheres. The original developer still runs this place and Wyndham is treated as a "very poor relation who just had money when there was a family divorice". It is always entertaining to watch the whining Wyndham VIPs who are not getting there "perks". The staff treats the non-whiners even better then. 

Is it as NEW and fancy - maybe not; but the soft goods in the units were updated about 3 years. But it has always been clean with a great staff of very longtime employees.

It does not look or feel like Wyndham has any influence there.


----------



## kjsgrammy (Aug 1, 2012)

Brian:  We will be at Reunion Resort for 2 nights starting this Sunday.  Will check that out for you and hopefully post pics.  My understanding is that this resort only has 3 bedroom units (thru Wyndham).  Since you won't be going to the theme parks, this may be an option.


----------



## Aaron Kristen (Aug 1, 2012)

*Wyndham bonnet creek*

Stayed at WBC for 2 consec weeks this past april. 2 families, kids ages 9,7,5,4.
We loved the resort. had a 2bdrm. there is alot of kids activities at the resort. the lazy river is good for them. there is a mini golf track for them to use.
overall, we had zero complaints


----------



## Pompey Family (Aug 1, 2012)

Hi Jdunn,

Harbour Lake is small in comparison to other Marriotts but it hasn't felt cramped.  There aren't many buildings so there are less people than say at Cypress Harbour.  We haven't had a problem getting loungers by the pool or the grills.  It seems that a lot of people are out at the parks during the day judging by the car parks.  I would say that it is similar in size acreage wise to Grande Ocean however the layout is completely different so it's difficult to compare.  I popped over to Cypress Harbour today to check it out and it looks very nice, certainly one I intend to exchange into.

There are no boating facilities at Harbour Lake due to Marriott not being allowed to use motorised boats on Lake Willis and therefore they can't operate any rescue boat.  Besides, there are alligators in the lake!

As for cycling, I don't know what the arrangement would be with Cypress Harbour however Harbour Lake doesn't have any trails as such and I can't imagine that there'd be much enjoyment from cycling around the local area in comparison to HHI.

The miniature golf is quite fun.  It's free for HL owners or $25 per apartment for the whole week.

There're two food outlets beside both pools.  Choice is quite good and extends beyond the usual burgers/hotdogs.  At the moment they're having an olympic theme with daily specials from a different country every day.  They also have a beer of the day for $3.  Cocktails are priced at $5.  There's a delivery service from Pizza Hut at Cypress Harbour but it comes at a price.  There's so much in the local area that only a fool would order from there particularly as the one in International Drive deliver with cheaper prices.

With regards to the Residence Inn, you're right it is next door and is seperated by a service road.  There's also a bit of land put aside for future development at Harbour Lake.

There's no Marketplace at Harbour Lake, you can use the one at Cypress Harbour however there's a 7 Eleven just round the corner and Publix is a short drive away.

It's been raining all afternoon! (I thought it was supposed to be 15 minute downpours and then the sun comes back out!)  So we've been playing table tennis, table football etc.  The list of todays activities is:

9.00 am - Tots & lots of chalk
10.00 am - Flip flop box painting
11.00 am - Family Soccer
12.00 pm - Adult aqua zumba
1.00 pm - Aqua scrabble
2.00 pm - Treasure Hunt
3.00 pm - Ice cream sundaes
4.00 pm - Tie dye university
5 - 8.00 pm - Kids night in
6.00 pm - Wine and cheese social
8.45 pm - Mid week movie night
9.00 pm - Teen ping pong

This is pretty much what goes on every day, lots of variety and something almost every hour.  You need never leave the resort!

I don't know about other renovations however I think there are some due in oct/nov.  The apartments are smaller than Grande Ocean but on a par with Fairway Villas.  The master bedroom is significantly smaller than GO and there's no whirlpool tub,  not that we used the one in GO except the kids.

In my limited experience of MVC resorts I feel that Playa Andaluza and Son Antem are the best resorts I've stayed at however Harbour Lake wins hands down for activities and entertainment.


----------

